# Epson R340 printing wrong colours!



## jandarfish (Oct 25, 2007)

Since my new Gateway computer, loaded with Vista Home Premium, was hooked up to my Epson Stylus R340, the photos are coming out resembling negatives! I uninstalled and reinstalled the new driver from Epson.ca, then it worked fine - until last week, when, once again, the colours are coming out wrong. I did an extensive nozzle cleaning and now they are DARKER, but still grouse. Over exposed looking with very black blacks. All inks are fine, is connected with USB cable to computer... any help out there?

p.s. My HP All In One 1315 works fine


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Check that the color controls on the epson advanced printing preferences is set to color controls or icm and that the other settings are correct


----------



## jandarfish (Oct 25, 2007)

VERY helpful - thanks!


----------

